# PDF HELP please - Can't open them IT gurus?



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Hi guys, 

So I have a MacBook Pro (2020) and use Apple mail, Outlook and Gmail for different reasons. 
I have some incredibly important documents to sign (PDF's) from the bank and they have been emailed to me on a word document. 

When I open the word document the PDF's seem to be images. Can't right click them, double click them and the bank said something about TLS so I researched that and have it enabled but still nothing. 

Tried dragging them to the desktop but they go onto the desktop as white files that are useless. Any help to open these pdfs would be helpful and cause me a great deal of happiness lol - I can't get them to open at all.

Also tried the STUFFIT expander but this isn't working either


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Have you tried installing adobe reader?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not familiar with Apple OS, however most if not all of the current windows based browsers will open pdf's. Failing that adobe is free and will do the job as scooby mentions.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I have reader installed yes lads

Still no good 

The files aren’t coming through to even try and read.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Not exactly sure how you have got a pdf in a word document. That doesn’t make sense to me. If you can save the document the bank has sent you, say to your desktop. Then open word and click file, open (or whatever it is) and navigate to the file on your desktop; if it’s a pdf it should try and convert it to a word document to open so you can edit it. 
Failing that, get back in touch and tell em their file is buggered.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok so the pdf files are embedded within the word document which macOS cant deal with. A quick google revealed a couple of solutions

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-in-word/b663efdb-1c46-49b0-9b5f-1ea58ffb93ae

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/250105762?answerId=250190997022#250190997022

Of course another option would be to open them on a Windows machine take the pdfs out and email across if you have someone you trust to do that


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

This is the thing 

I have a windows laptop I use for other tasks and it doesn’t happen on there either and family members have tried.

They sent the word doc which has pdfs attached and I can see the pdf logo but they don’t open. The word docs are direct from government to the bank so the bank can’t edit them. It’s part of our CBILS approval and these are the agreements and the draw down is as soon as I get them back but now I have to wait to wet ink them which is a huge pita as I have 20 lads wages to pay and although I’m covered with sales ledger and more, I don’t want to invoice finance until we know when we may be back so it’s important stuff.

The bank are saying SOME people are having the issue but not all and the files are all the same which is what’s confusing me


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I’d try the solutions in those posts which are mainly about unzipping the file and retrieving the pdfs from whats left


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Yeah as per OP 

I’ve already tried StuffIt and unzipping 

Doesn’t work unfortunately. Looks like wet ink time (2020) and the government and banks can’t use a secure portal but encrypt pdf onto a word doc that email software re encrypts and renders it in openable this end :wall:


----------

